# Retacnyl same as Renova????



## vzeider (May 6, 2007)

Hi. I just got back from vacation in Europe where I one day decided to go to a derm to stock up on Renova. I figured it HAD to be cheaper than in the U.S!

To make a confusing story short, derm insisted that I'd purchase Retacnyl which he said was EXACTLY the same as Renova. To me, this Retacnyl, sounded like a cheaper version of my corner-shops bottom shelf Retinol...hence I refused and thanked for his time. Oh, it cost me $75.00 to talk to him.

So, if someone could clarify for me if Retacnyl infact is the same as Renova, I will have my dear Mother ship me some since it WAS much cheaper!


----------



## Kathy (May 7, 2007)

I have no idea...hopefully someone on here can help you. Sorry... Did you try researching it on the internet?


----------



## Dragonfly (May 7, 2007)

From what I read, they both require prescriptions in Canad and the US.

The active ingredient in both is Tretinoin.

At this point, I would talk to a pharmacist and find out if they can fill both.

How much would either cost here, and then compare the cost from Europe.

As well, to get either from Europe, do you need a prescription from Europe?

as well, if you have a prescription from Europe, will an American pharmacy fill the prescription?

Or do you need to get your family doctor to give you a prescription - I don't think you would need to see a Dermatologist here, to write the prescription.

So there is a bit to consider - hope this has helped.


----------

